# Philosophies of JHOON RHEE!



## still learning (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello, This month's issue of Black Belt magazine has a great article from JHOON RHEE, written by Floyd Burk.

Just a portion of the article: Rhee's teachings flow from his belief that the purpose of life is to be HAPPY! All humans wants to be happy, he says, which can be achieved by being loved " Love is one the three basic common values. If you are truthful, you will have beauty in your heart. When you have beauty in your heart, people will love you and that will make you happy.

The opposite of happiness, is unhappiness and rears it's ugly head whenever someone hates you or turn the emotion inward. Lying and cheating will make you ulgy and this will make you unhappy.

(My thoughts)....Everyone is always looking for the purpose of life....is it to be just HAPPY in our lives? 

Happy to post here.........Aloha


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2006)

I think happiness is the goal of most everybody. 

However I do not think that most people truly know or understand what will truly make them happy.


----------



## still learning (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello, When you start to care about people more than yourself. NOT always thinking of yourself. Your life will be happier. Especially when you are trying to make other people simile and happy too!

Good thoughts will produce good will and hopefully your life will be good too!

So simple yet so hard to practice: positive thoughts brings positive results, opposite is negative thoughts bring negative results.

Drugs and crimes easy to do..brings negative results. Hard work and honesty brings positive results.

We all have choices to choose...be the winners of life! ....Aloha


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 21, 2006)

GM Jhoon Rhee is my martial art's hero. I must pick up the article mentioned. BTW, I studied at a Jhoon Rhee school and his emphasis was on _character, self-discipline and integrity. _He's a great American.


----------

